# Shaving of epidermal or dermal lesions



## tamore (Feb 8, 2011)

A PHYSICIAN THAT I WORK FOR A PRIMARY CARE PHYSICIAN THAT DID THE FOLLOWING PROCEDURES ON A PATIENT THAT ARE CONFUSING US.  1 - 3MM LEFT VOLAR WRIST; 1 - 5MM LEFT MID BACK; AND 1 - 8MM MEDICAL TORT NIPPLE ON BREAST.  HOW DO BILL THEM CORRECTLY.  THE DOCTOR HAS THE FOLLOWING CPT CODES FOR US TO CHARGE: 11300, 11301, AND THEN HE WROTE 11300 AGAIN.  CAN WE ACTUALLY BILL THESE PROCEUDRES CODES TOGETER?  OR DO WE ADD ALL OF THE SHAVING TOGETHER TO BILL IT CORRECTLY?  HELP PLEASE


----------



## vkratzer (Feb 9, 2011)

breast 11301
wrist 11300-51
back 11300-59

V. Kratzer, CPC


----------

